
Nothing Is Agreed Yet – We Can Still Stop the TPP's Copyright Trap - walterbell
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/08/nothing-agreed-yet-we-can-still-stop-tpps-copyright-trap
======
walterbell
The TPP now hinges on the auto industry (US, Canada & Mexico vs. Japan) and
dairy industry (New Zealand vs. Canada):
[https://twitter.com/search?q=%40glynmoody%20AND%20%23tpp](https://twitter.com/search?q=%40glynmoody%20AND%20%23tpp)

If the TPP stalls due to auto industry supply chain tariffs, the new copyright
laws identified by EFF will also be blocked,
[http://www.detroitnews.com/story/business/autos/2015/08/26/c...](http://www.detroitnews.com/story/business/autos/2015/08/26/currency/32402273/),
_" Under NAFTA, at least 62.5 percent of a passenger car or light truck’s net
cost must originate in North America to be considered tariff free under the
agreement. Mexico wants to increase the percentage to 65 percent in the TPP,
while Japan wants it to be about 45 percent for vehicles and 30 percent for
parts themselves — which would allow for a greater number of parts from low-
wage countries like China and Thailand to be included."_

Pairwise meetings have been reported in recent weeks and there will be a group
meeting next week, when most media will be focused on world leaders visiting
the UN from Sept. 25, [http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/final-
round-of-...](http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/final-round-of-tpp-
talks-set-for-end-of-september/article26384370/), _" Chief negotiators for the
12 countries involved .. will begin meeting in Atlanta on Sept. 26, and trade
ministers will join the next week, possibly Sept. 30"_.

------
JamesBarney
For anyone else who is looking to do(albeit small) after reading this. Please
go to [https://act.eff.org/action/stop-the-tpp-s-copyright-
trap](https://act.eff.org/action/stop-the-tpp-s-copyright-trap) and sign the
petition.

------
Animats
Does the EFF have any significant political allies in this?

~~~
walterbell
An overview of some groups who organized against the TPP,
[http://www.hightowerlowdown.org/stopTPP#.Vf2visT3arU](http://www.hightowerlowdown.org/stopTPP#.Vf2visT3arU)

 _" In 2011 Lori Wallach began developing a strategy for taking the
practically unheard of TPP out of the backrooms and splashing it into the
faces of the public to awaken people to its multiple threats. Mainstream
liberal organizations thought she was off on Mission Impossible, since the
corporate side has thousands of trade lawyers, lobbyists, PR agents, and other
experienced operatives working on this. Was Lori seriously proposing to
confront that army with her 11 staffers?

Yes. Enlisting a core band of labor, environmental, and community allies, the
dozen trade-watching stalwarts at Public Citizen divided into five teams and
went after the Brobdingnagians of global corporate power.

...it's important to spread the story of the progressive coalition's
successful confrontation with the Global Goliath. Its methods and achievements
give us a new template for organizing (and winning) future populist challenges
to the corporate order. And the breadth, depth, and intensity of this effort
show what it will take to forge a real populist movement--multifaceted and
with the long-term capacity to pursue our country's deep democratic
principles. We can get there if we build on what we learn--and keep pushing."_

------
puppetmaster3
do we have $ to donate to congress?

~~~
Menge
Why not vote with your spending power instead? If a small percentage of
consumers appear willing to permanently boycott some goods from the
participating countries then it would get industries complicating the
negotiations.

I.e. do you really care if you buy jeans that are from China v.s. Vietnam?
Probably not as much as the textile industry of Vietnam does..

